# Syngnathids: Fish for the SW Planted Tank



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

When it comes to fish for marine planted tanks my first choice is the Family Syngnathidae, Seahorses and pipefish to be percise. The interesting shapes and colors along with their compatability makes horses and pipes a perfect fit for the refugium or planted marine tank.

Here are a few pics.
Corythroichthys flavofasciatus w/ Caulerpa
Banded Pipefish w/ Botryocladia; Red grape
Hippocampus erectus in a planted 30 cube


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! I love that middle photo and the way you have the plant colors arranged.

All I have are a few different types of macro algae for plants in my salt tanks, then mostly coral and only a few fish and inverts.
For fish, I only have 2 Cinnamon clowns and a scooter blenny in one tank and one Perc in the other.


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

JanS

Thanks for being the only one who bothered to make a comment on this post. 

I expect that some day the marine planted tank hobby will be on par with FW planted tanks. They both make for a beautiful display but the marine tanks have a much bigger range of colorful algae and some pretty nice flowering plants as well.

Bruce


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Love it!... I have also been thinking of doing a saltwater planted tank, with a goby/shrimp pair. I have a 30G reef tank now. I've always liked pipe fish & Seahorses, think they are really cool. How about a full tank shot!

_Are the pipefish hard to feed?.. Do they eat only live foods?_


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

trenac

It depends on the pipefish species. The dragonface in the first pic never ate frozen. The banded in the second pic ate frozen the first time I offered it but they were mixed with live shrimp. They started to take frozen after that and I didn't have to buy the expensive aquacultured shrimp. I once Had a h. barbouri seahorse who ate $75 worth of live shrimp a month. That was my last wild caught fish.

As for full tank shots I am afraid I have already used up my quota so here is a link to one of my other posts.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/49229-trying-fw-aquascape-techniques-sw.html


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

Very very cool!! First time I've ever seen a planted SW tank gotta say tho it is awesome and those pipe fish...wow just neat to see pics of them, even better in a planted tank like that! Thank you for sharing pics of your great looking tank!

brat


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

Are there any good online references for SW planted tanks? To be honest, I didn't even know people were doing this. Looks like a great reason to try "just one more tank".

Dave


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Planted pipefish is right behind reef tank on my list of things I can't afford and don't have room for!
Care to give us the specs on these tanks: size, lighting, water movement, filtration, etc...

It will be greatly appreciated. I might just have a friend who will foot the bill to let me set one up in her place


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

Minsc said:


> Planted pipefish is right behind reef tank on my list of things I can't afford and don't have room for!
> Care to give us the specs on these tanks: size, lighting, water movement, filtration, etc...
> 
> It will be greatly appreciated. I might just have a friend who will foot the bill to let me set one up in her place


Second and third pics are of a 30 gallon cube with a 96 watt PC quad 50/50 bulb. The tank has about 10 lbs of live rock a cpr bakpak skimmer and a small powerhead/sponge filter for extra water movement.

If you click on the link in my second post you will see

37tall tank with 15 lbs live rock a Current Orbit light with 2 x 65 watt PCs blue and white. The tank has a small sump with skimmer and a power head for extra movement.

I also have a 70 tall seagrass tank with a Outer Orbit 10000k 150watt MH and 2 x 95watt PC 50/50 bulbs. You can see pics of this tank in the Aquascaping forum . I believe it's on page 4 now.

I also have a 55 tall macro tank with 4 x 39watt T5s that is still growing in and I haven't posted pics because I am at my limit now.

Bruce


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Not exactly "plants" but still very nice design! (I guess "planted" could mean algaes too...  )

Don't the fish get boring? Or are you breeding them? I've kept SW tanks and just lose interest in the fish. Behavior is just not as interesting for me. I love coral husbandry and watching them grow and morph, but fish, whew, just too much work! LOL.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

So, if I'm reading this right, you go with 3+ wpg, and less water movement than a reef, but still a good amount? Do you find you need to maintain calcium, alkalinity or traces? Or is it just standard water changes with good salt mix? 

I'm going to pester you about the details until I think I have a handle on this!


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

Minsc said:


> So, if I'm reading this right, you go with 3+ wpg, and less water movement than a reef, but still a good amount? Do you find you need to maintain calcium, alkalinity or traces? Or is it just standard water changes with good salt mix?
> 
> I'm going to pester you about the details until I think I have a handle on this!


I only use filtered natural seawater and do about 15 % WC a week on all my tanks. I never check for anything so I never dose anything either. I don't like mixing SW and I can get my water for free if I am willing to drive 5 hours round trip to pick it up. I used to go once a week when I was raising seahorses but i have stopped doing that so I only have to go once every 3 weeks or so. I have cut down from 20 marine tanks to my current 6. I plan to setup some FW and SW plant tanks side by side in the near future.

Pestering me won't really do you much good as I am not very scientific about things but more of a seat of the pants, green thumb type person.


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's a link to a more structured set up.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...49696-70tall-seagrass-tank-my-2000-folly.html


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Actually, that says quite a bit, thank you.


----------

